# First Real Road Bike



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello! in the spring I am getting a real road bike  But All I can really spend is about 700-800 bucks so I am looking at bikes with amazing frames with low specs(to be upgraded as money comes). I was thinking a Cannondale CAAD8 with sora(If I can swing it) if not a CAAD8 with shimono 2300(the lowest sadly :/). but I am also thinking of a Jamis road bike or cyclocross bike(Nova Race). I am open to these brands: Specialized, Giant, Trek, Gary Fisher(trek line) because thats what most my LBS have. I am a 6'3" and still growing(almost 16). SO, the Cannondales are expensive because of the frame. but Are other brands better or just as good? I just want a good frame that I can one day have Mavic elites and 105 on it having it be sub 20 pounds. I am not planning on racing. I just love riding  WHAT SHOULD I GET? Any thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thebikingcello said:


> Hello! in the spring I am getting a real road bike  But All I can really spend is about 700-800 bucks so I am looking at bikes with amazing frames with low specs(to be upgraded as money comes). I was thinking a Cannondale CAAD8 with sora(If I can swing it) if not a CAAD8 with shimono 2300(the lowest sadly :/). but I am also thinking of a Jamis road bike or cyclocross bike(Nova Race). I am open to these brands: Specialized, Giant, Trek, Gary Fisher(trek line) because thats what most my LBS have. I am a 6'3" and still growing(almost 16). SO, the Cannondales are expensive because of the frame. but Are other brands better or just as good? I just want a good frame that I can one day have Mavic elites and 105 on it having it be sub 20 pounds. I am not planning on racing. I just love riding  WHAT SHOULD I GET? Any thoughts?


Since you referenced your LBS's (so it's likely you're buying new) I think there are several good models in the brands you mention. Taking a quick look and considering your height, I think the following would meet your criteria and are worth a look:
C'dale CAAD8 
Jamis Ventura Sport
Specialized Allez 
Trek 1.1
Giant Defy?
Jamis Nova Race ($1,100?)

You need to work with your LBS on determining sizing requirements, but the brands/ models listed are available in sizes that _I think _will accomodate you. The reason I have a ? next to the Defy is because sizing seems to top out around the 58.5cm range (the XL), and that may be a little small for you. But again, you need to work with the LBS's to pin sizing down _for each of these bikes_, because their geometry varies. 

The Jamis Nova is a nice bike, but unless you can either get a previous model year and/ or hefty discount, I think it's above your price range.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

The Jamis Nova Race was a big recontamination to me from a bike shop that is ran by a bunch of cyclocross racers mid session and they all ride Nova Pros. I wanted a bike with full Tiagera but when I realized my price range, well, yea haha. But I really really like the looks of Cannondale's CAAD8 and all the great reviews. (My friend has one with 105 on it, he loves it to death!). I am thinking of buying used (thanks to my price range). I know how to fix up a bike, true wheels, fine tune,put together(slowly) so I think I can buy used with no problem(unless the frame snaps hehe). I know a bike shop with seasoned, tall cyclists that could have some used bikes I could try and buy cheap. Well, thats that that owner said really. I know I can "haggle" 100 bucks off a old model or a floor model at some shops I have in mind. 

New question: I will be turning 16 in spring, I will be looking all over for jobs when winter starts to die off. should I just wait and save my pennies? my mom and dad are giving me money towards a bike(700 bucks). So would about, say, 300 to 400 bucks be worth the wait? On the other hand, my old not so amazing bike is well, not to fun to ride much more. What to do...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have differing thoughts on your question.

IMO the advantage to waiting till you gather up $1,000~ is that you can have a slightly better selection of bikes (with slightly better componentry) and buy them new from a LBS, so all their sizing/ fitting services will be included.

OTOH, if you know of a shop that sells used bikes and will also offer sizing/ fitting assistance, you could stay in your original price range of $700~ and get a decent bike now. 

There are advantages and disadvantages to either, but keeping in mind that you said you wanted a decent frame you could upgrade, I don't think an extra $300 is going to get you a substantially better frame, just better components. Either way, you're likely to want to upgrade from there. 

But maybe more importantly, if you are still growing, there's a possibility that this 'next bike' isn't going to fit you well in a couple of years, so maybe going slightly cheaper with an eye towards selling in a year or two is worth considering.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, I'm not rapidly growing, just like, another 1 or 2 inches at most(hopefully). So I know I'm in the 60-64cm range(on most brands)

YET ANOTHER QUESTION: If I get a 700 dollar sports hybrid bike instead of a road bike, will I get more bike for my buck or will a 700 dollar road bike be better or just as good a higher end hybrid


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thebikingcello said:


> Well, I'm not rapidly growing, just like, another 1 or 2 inches at most(hopefully). So I know I'm in the 60-64cm range(on most brands)
> 
> YET ANOTHER QUESTION: If I get a 700 dollar sports hybrid bike instead of a road bike, will I get more bike for my buck or will a 700 dollar road bike be better or just as good a higher end hybrid


To answer your question, I (and other members) would need to know your intended uses. Generally speaking, hybrids are pretty versatile, able to cover most anything from running errands, to commuting to recreational riding. Where they tend to fall short is on longer rides, because they only allow one hand position (two with bar ends) and aren't as comfortable because more weight is (literally) at your rear. But strictly speaking from a 'value for your money' standpoint, yes, hybrids will get you more bike for the money, with the aforementioned disadvantages.

Before getting serious about narrowing the field in road bikes, maybe give some thought to how you want to use this bike, then if you're still undecided, go and test ride both. They ride and handle differently, so that might help you make a decision. Just keep in mind that both have strengths/ weaknesses, advantages and disadvantages, so choose based on what best fulfills your needs.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

huh, I should have thought of just riding both types before...XD I have a hybrid already to say, go over to a friend's house or commute to a job. I'd use a road bike for my real "fun" rides(group rides, rides longer then 40 to 50 miles. ((I'm known for my 70to80 mile rides already)) and my long long fitness rides).

NEW QUESTION AGAIN: Would the Giant Rapid bike be a hybrid bike or a road bike that I could possibly upgrade to drop bars?


----------



## MTBer4life (Dec 9, 2008)

I got an 06 CAAD 8 with full ultegra plus shoes and computer for 500 bucks off craigslist...its a great bike..the bike had less than 100 miles on it since the guy was in the army it had just set around..

Im a broke college student so I always look used first..you can get alot more for your money..


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thebikingcello said:


> huh, I should have thought of just riding both types before...XD I have a hybrid already to say, go over to a friend's house or commute to a job. I'd use a road bike for my real "fun" rides(group rides, rides longer then 40 to 50 miles. ((I'm known for my 70to80 mile rides already)) and my long long fitness rides).
> 
> NEW QUESTION AGAIN: *Would the Giant Rapid bike be a hybrid bike or a road bike that I could possibly upgrade to drop bars*?


Depending on geometry, some hybrids make better conversions (to drop bar bikes) than others. IMO, the Rapid doesn't make a good one, because the top tube, head tube and chainstay measurements are consistent with a hybrids geo. 

One example: Because of the longer top tube, to convert you'd need a relatively short stem, thus run the risk of adversely affecting f/r weight distribution, and handling. 

If you already have a hybrid, IMO it would be better to keep that as your rain/ beater/ commuter, and stay with your plan to get a drop bar bike for those longer fitness rides.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

MTBer4life said:


> I got an 06 CAAD 8 with full ultegra plus shoes and computer for 500 bucks off craigslist...its a great bike..the bike had less than 100 miles on it since the guy was in the army it had just set around..
> 
> Im a broke college student so I always look used first..you can get alot more for your money..


   

Now, how much would a bike be with say all 105, AL frame, carbon fork? And how beat up from use can 105 get without being clunky(years or miles in use)?


----------



## TheoDog (Nov 9, 2010)

I just bought a new GT series 4 (al frame, carbon fork, sora lite componens) and pieced together a 105 groupo via ebay for less than $300- FD, RD, shifters, chain, cassette.
not counting accessories (wireless cadence, bottle cage, tire kit, I am out $800 with a "full" 105 bike spread out over 2 months. not counting any return on selling the original components. 
Just describing this as an option to get a great frame and then upgrade components over time.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You said amazing bikes.... The new CAAD 8 is not the CAAD 9/10 and it's not same bike as the old CAAD 8s of a few years ago. My understanding is the current CAAD 8 is about as exceptional as every other entry-level road bike out there. Still it is a good bike. Also, strongly consider what PJ352 said. If you save up a little more, you can get a better selection of new bikes with a warranty to boot. If you have to buy now, I'd consider looking at some good used road bikes equipped Tiagra or 105. Your problem is that you are still growing. In two or three years , you will probably outgrow the bike you will get today. At least if you buy used, you could probably sell it for somewhere near what you bought it for. A $500-600 105 bike that is four to five years old will be going for around that much in a few years. Heck, I've seen a lot of Tiagra equipped bikes going for around $400 that are only three to four years old. If you look at the fact that 10 year old Tiagra bikes are also going for around that much... Well, you see what I mean. Anyway, make sure you get fitted on the bike you want to buy.


----------

